# Pop-Up Blinds??



## arodgers21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a pop-up blind. Curious though, since they are so warm especially for bow hunting in Texas, does anyone ever have trouble w/ critters getting in, (i.e. snakes, scorpions, etc.)? I also am curious do people that own pop up blinds use them year round or seasonally. I am curious if people are starting to swing toward the pop up blind due to versatility rather than a fixed permanent stand that is where it is? Any response or insight would be greatly appreciated, and will definetley help me make a good decision. Last question, which pop-up would you personally recommend? Can a women set the standard pop up blind easily, physically. I am curious because as an older woman there is many things that I can't do anymore. I would really appreciate it if the women visiting this post could help me out. Thank you in advance.


----------

